
Patio Themes Bohemian Style - novicegardener
http://thenovicegardener.org/patio_furniture
======
novicegardener
Brief History of Patios

The word "Patio" is a derivative of the Spanish/Latin word patere-which means
to lie open. It referred to open spaces where nobles and peasants alike could
retire to, in the cool of the day, to relive the events of the day and to
share family time.

